# USB Mass storage

## retupmoca

I am having some trouble with USB mass storage with kernel 2.6.16-r6 on my dell laptop.  With both my USB memory stick and USB floppy drive, there are no /dev/sda entries created(They both work and use /dev/sda with 2.6.15-r1).  I enabled the verbose debug messages, and found an interesting message in the dmesg(from USB stick):

hub 4-3:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0008

hub 4-3:1.0: port 3, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-3:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 4-3.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 4-3.3: default language 0x0409

usb 4-3.3: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 4-3.3: Product: USB DISK 28X    

usb 4-3.3: Manufacturer:         

usb 4-3.3: SerialNumber: 075A167201B1

usb 4-3.3: uevent

usb 4-3.3: device is bus-powered

usb 4-3.3: no configuration chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

hub 4-3:1.0: 200mA power budget left

lsusb doesn't show the stick:

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 13fe:1a00  

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c404 Logitech, Inc. TrackMan Wheel

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05e3:0605 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub [ednet]

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

And now I am lost as I don't know what the above message means.  USB isn't completely broken, as my Logitech USB Trackball works fine.  Any solutions/ideas/explanations would be welcome!

If you need my kernel .config it's here: http://www.calvin.edu/~ade2/config-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

TIA

----------

## davidgurvich

If you have recently changed to 2.6.16 from an earlier kernel, there has been a change to the usb system.  Now if you choose a particular option during kernel configuration and want to be able to use usb drives, you must also enable 

```
CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y
```

----------

## retupmoca

No change after enabling CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL.  However, the help for that option showed:

```

Typical syntax of /etc/modprobe.conf is:

      options libusual bias="ub"

```

However, I'm not sure what file to put that in, as /etc/modprobe.conf has:

```
### This file is automatically generated by modules-update
```

----------

## dsd

looks like you are running out of power. can you post the output of "lsusb -v" after the device has been plugged in?

----------

## retupmoca

lsusb -v is here: http://www.calvin.edu/~ade2/lsusb-v, due to it being 444 lines.

----------

## retupmoca

Hrm...if I plug the USB stick into the port on the computer, there are no problems, but if I plug it into the hub it doesn't work.  It does this even if it's the only device plugged into the hub.  Power shouldn't be an issue, because it worked with kernel 2.6.15.

Is there some way to get it to work with the hub, or do I just have to plug it into the computer all the time?

----------

## pandrews

I have this same problem, if I plug the USB thumb drive in the back of my computer, it works as it should (assigns to /dev/sd#)  However, when plugging into my USB hub (happens to also be my usb keyboard) I just get this out put on my dmesg

```
usb 3-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1.3: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb 3-1.3: no configuration chosen from 1 choice

```

And plugged into the back of my computer:

```
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: VBTM      Model: Store 'n' Go      Rev: 1.04

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 2004992 512-byte hdwr sectors (1027 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 2004992 512-byte hdwr sectors (1027 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

I was using kernel 2.6.8-r3 and I upgraded to 2.6.16-r6 today.  I have not tried the CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL yet.  I will report back when I get done recompiling my kernel.

Edit 1: Just rebooted my kernel with the new CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL enabled and it didn't change anything, I still only have USB flash drive support from the back of my computer, and not from my hub.

----------

## dsd

you should file a bug with all this info as it is a 2.6.16 regression

----------

## pandrews

 *dsd wrote:*   

> you should file a bug with all this info as it is a 2.6.16 regression

 

bug filed: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132721

I'm not real familiar with buzilla, so I hope it's in a good spot.

Listed as 

'USB flash drive not working with hub'

Priority: P5

Severity: trivial

As the work around is to get off my lazy ### and plug my drive into the back of my computer  :Wink: 

----------

